# #1 fave combo



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

whats your single favourite combo. mine is a 2-6kg steez rod and 2508 steez with 10lb braid


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

the one i like the best is my Daiwa emeraldas 2506 paired with a Nitro Vapor 70.

that being said the combo i like to use the best is my 3-6 kilo pflueger trion paired with a penn pursuit 3000 i bought for $49


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats a hard 1, but i have to pick 3:
light spin: sol 200 - sol type2 2-8lb, #8 super pe
baitcast: sol - heartland z finesse special 6-12lb, #10 super pe
COME HERE: capricon J 4500 - monster mesh 40lb - 40lb fins
I love them all and as much as the missus hates it i will keep buying more till the day i die! :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That shiny one in the shop that I can't justify blowing my cash on.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Shakespeare Worcestershire 1.8m 3 - 5 kilo rod and Sahara 1500FB reel spooled with 8lb Fireline in first place followed by a Starlo Stix SSX Extream Spin 6'6" 1-3 kilo rod coupled with an old Shimano Aerocast reel spooled with 6lb Fireline.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Double BigMac combo supersized with a diet coke...


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> That shiny one in the shop that I can't justify blowing my cash on.


I second that.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Three years old but I still love this one viewtopic.php?f=10&t=10687&start=0
Even have a spare blank just encase ;-)


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry cant say because this is relatively a 'G' rated site :lol:


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> That shiny one in the shop that I can't justify blowing my cash on.


+1


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

CanuckChubbs said:


> Double BigMac combo supersized with a diet coke...


Not quite sure what the diet coke is supposed to achieve with that combo option?

I tried a double big mac on Friday. It was awesome.


----------



## 62woollybugger (Oct 16, 2009)

An old Loomis GL3, 2-3kg rod with a 13 year old ABU 1500 reel, spooled with 8 year old Platyl milenium braid.
I like to get my monies worth from my gear.


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

abu 6500 C4 with a 7ft 4.5-6kg synder glas and 6kg maxima.

abu 7000 (sweedish made) 8ft snyder glas and 8kg line.

shimano trinidad 34kg snyder glas with rollers and 15 & 24kg line.

I couldnt narrow it down to one but the 6kg line definately catches the most fish and is great for mackerel


----------



## fishbutler (Jan 6, 2010)

I would have to say either my 1000 Stella on my gloomis dsr8200s or my 2004 certate 2010 model on my gloomis dsr820s


----------



## Roganslaf (Nov 1, 2009)

Just brought a G Loomis SR 842-2 glx and a Shimano CI4 2500 so it is now my number 1 combo, used to be a Rack Raider & a 2500 saros.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

What a tough one. I was able to get the favourite 5 down to 3, getting it down to 1 was painful. (I feel as though I'm cheating on my other rods and reels)

My favourite (this month) is my custom built 7' 3-5kg 1pc Samurai with a Daiwa Sol 2000 on it. It's great for Whting, Gar, etc and has gotten me 4-5kg Snapper, Mulloway to 8kg, and is great for flicking Squid jigs or plastics and hard bodies for Flathead or Tommies (Herring).

I'm now waiting for the "What's your 3 favourite rods" thread to start.

Cheers.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

It would have to be stella 1000 fd with 6lb sunline super pe and luvius 701lfs 4to 8lb rod at the moment. but have just bort a lox 6 to 10lb to match a diawa airity 2000 with 10lb sunline super pe for the fish i just cant turn on the luvius n stella


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

have two favs

Berkley tournament pro dropshot 7' 2-4kg with a stradic CI4 
and 
Diawa tournament master Z with diawa 2004 steez (would love four of these but cant afford them :twisted: )

Cheers Dave


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

little old GL2 baitcaster with abu 1500

sweeeeeet for for light lures!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

My fave in first place has to be my custom Millerod XF Classic, teamed up with a 1000 Stella FD, spooled with 10lb castaway.
In a close second place, would be my other XF Classic with the same reel and braid.
Third, fourth and fifth depend on what I'm doing at the time :twisted: , but the words 'Millerod' and '1000FD' are likely to be involved 8)


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

HotRods 6'6" Swizzlestick with a 2004 Daiwa Steez.... 6lb TD sensor...... i like 

*****


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tenryu Oceania 5'8" 50-150 grams, Shimano 1500 Ocea Jigger, 300mtrs of 30lb Xzoga .......Japanese porn its totally sick


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Shimano Stradic C14 3000 with a 2-4kg Berley dropshot

Followed closely by a Sol 3000 and 4-8kg Berkley Dropshot


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

My 2500 sized sienna with a rovex airstrike 2-4kg rod with 4lb fireline


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

smith bayliner with a daiwa heritage.


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

I cant name one, just cant do it  
1. Samaki vamp 2-4kg, Stradic Ci4 1000
2. Heartland XA701mhfs 10-17lb, Sustain 4000


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

25 year old Ugly Stik and Shimano Chronarch


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

pfluger asaro ast rod (baitcast)with a pflueger partiarch xt caster nothing touches it.


----------

